
Dex UI: futuristic interface built with openFrameworks - rnhmjoj
http://nnkd.org/dexui/
======
fsiefken
It looks nice. But while making desktop work look like a science fiction movie
means making work fun, but not necessarily useful in accomplishing a task more
effectively, sometimes it means the opposite. I think Terminology augmented
with non-distracting custom animated background, soundscapes (generated with
nodal or noatikl), leds or ambient lightning designed to enhance specific
autodetected tasks based on issue type (bug fixing, adding feature, writing
documentation, writing e-mails etc) similar to mindmachines with either a
touch or a gesture oriented interface within an AR or VR context including
tactile and haptic feedback. Typing can be done with a chording interface on a
ergonomic keyboard layout, either braille, stenoknight or regular dvorak (with
the letter I and U switched) - or mapped to a 10 or 25 switch operated by
gestures, brainwaves (openeeg, neurosky or emotiv devices) or gloves.
[http://www.wired.com/2015/01/ibrailler-ipad-
app/](http://www.wired.com/2015/01/ibrailler-ipad-app/)

The output would be multi-modal, text to speeching the output on demand with
specific key or voice bindings and default using a narrow Braille font so the
display could be simultanously felt and seen (with contrast) or for example
OLED coated braille pins. In this way also blind people can use the setup. For
a general idea: [http://www.tactisplay.com/product/tactisplay-
table](http://www.tactisplay.com/product/tactisplay-table)

------
biot
Inspired by Tron: Legacy? See the first few screenshots at
[http://jtnimoy.com/blogs/projects/14881671-tron-
legacy](http://jtnimoy.com/blogs/projects/14881671-tron-legacy)

~~~
supercoder
Wow, there's some amazing work in that article.

------
atrilumen
I love this kind of stuff. FUI _for film_ is usually done in video editing
software... But I keep waiting to see realtime FUI become the norm.

And I often wonder if practical UX can be created with that GMUNK / Ash Thorpe
/ Lorcan O'Shanahan aesthetic.

Find more inspiration here: [http://reddit.com/r/fui](http://reddit.com/r/fui)

------
openfuture
This looks like the top post ever on /r/unixporn. Altho it's 8 months old.

[https://www.reddit.com/r/unixporn/comments/2sz5xo/bspwmofxoc...](https://www.reddit.com/r/unixporn/comments/2sz5xo/bspwmofxoc_i_love_sci_fi_movie_interfaces_so_i/)

(Disclaimer: I spent like 4 seconds on the Dex site)

~~~
embik
Well, it _is_ the same thing as in the post you linked. The user is /u/nnkd
and the development log is located at nnkd.org ... One might jump to
conclusions here :)

------
_0ffh
"trying to escape the traditional window focused desktop environment with this
project"

I lol'd!

(Because somehow I still tend to much more associate words like "newfangled"
with "window focused desktop environments", rather than the word
"traditional". I know it's been a long time. The brain is a strange thing.)

------
UnityRanson
Looks awesome. Does anyone know of any other similar projects?

~~~
zokier
You could use conky for the desktop widgets, then plop in a terminal window
and you have most of what you see here.

------
neoCrimeLabs
I can't help it, this made me think of a thread from the comic strip User
Friendly from a few years back:
[http://ars.userfriendly.org/cartoons/?id=20010111](http://ars.userfriendly.org/cartoons/?id=20010111)

~~~
paulojreis
When I saw your comment, I thought you were going to post this one instead:
[http://okcancel.com/comic/3.html](http://okcancel.com/comic/3.html)

------
stuaxo
I hope this is named after the DEX cyborgs in Romantically Apocalyptic.

[http://romanticallyapocalyptic.wikia.com/wiki/Pilot](http://romanticallyapocalyptic.wikia.com/wiki/Pilot)

------
andridk
Looks cool. I would prefer larger text, though.

------
paxcoder
So it's an absolutely inflexible tiling window manager with an on-screen
keyboard.

------
digi_owl
Hello htop.

